
Embrace Go – A modern programming language - sargas
https://developer.washingtonpost.com/pb/blog/post/2016/04/06/embrace-go/?utm_content=educational&utm_campaign=2016-04-14&utm_source=email-sendgrid&utm_term=710121&utm_medium=642102
======
mwpmaybe
> Java 1.0 was released in 1995 and we haven’t had the need for another
> general-purpose programming language ever since.

Riiiiiiight...

~~~
infogulch
I could not imagine that statement being anything but sarcasm, dryly
delivered.

